# Raven's Garage!



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

My garage was looking a bit sorry, crap seems to be accumulating in there. I finally cracked the sh!ts, so time for a tidy up! New shelving!

I've had my eye on this rack style shelving for quite some time, but the problem was getting the bigger uprights home as they wouldn't fit in my cars. So I borrowed a mates ute, all good!

I won't mention price as probably not comparative to the UK, but it was surprisingly cheap!

Before. Looking very sad... 










Shelving set up! Looks better already! 










All finished! Much better! 










I might still put in another shelf on each side. Very easy to do with the rack style shelving! I'm very happy with the end result, I got plenty of room for all my stuff now!

I just have to set up my stereo and maybe wire in some lights!


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Very nice. It's great when everything is in it's place and tidy. I hate clutter, well with my car stuff anyway. You'll soon add a few more shelves and have them filled.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Matty,thats much better.
where do you keep your waxes?
very original door block by the way.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

ronwash said:


> Matty,thats much better.
> where do you keep your waxes?
> very original door block by the way.


Yep, much happier! I got plenty of room now!

All my waxes, coatings, good stuff is kept inside. :thumb:

Not my wheels either! Just cleaning them up for a mate to sell....


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

svended said:


> Very nice. It's great when everything is in it's place and tidy. I hate clutter, well with my car stuff anyway. You'll soon add a few more shelves and have them filled.


i hate clutter, but I'm a messy person! :lol:

I got enough stuff to fill a few more shelves now! I'm in the process of swapping out some shelving on one of the side walls.


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice racks! 
:lol:


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

they look very nice racks you got there lol


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

What are those wheels?
Is it not best to store wheels flat?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

p1tse said:


> What are those wheels?
> Is it not best to store wheels flat?


Not sure what brand, but they're 22" for a Holden SS Commodore (Vauxhall VXR8). They need new tyres and the rim protectors don't protect the rims.


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

Nice space 
But confused are you from oz?


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

looking better bud. Nice man cave there.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

shudaman said:


> Nice space
> But confused are you from oz?


Yes he is, he's the wizard :lol:


----------



## e_king (Oct 11, 2012)

Looking much better. The space in the middle is great for big screen TV.:thumb:


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

AaronGTi said:


> Yes he is, he's the wizard :lol:


Good ive always wanted to meet the lion!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

shudaman said:


> Nice space
> But confused are you from oz?


Yes mate. :thumb:



AaronGTi said:


> Yes he is, he's the wizard :lol:


LMFAO! :lol:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

e_king said:


> Looking much better. The space in the middle is great for big screen TV.:thumb:


I've actually got antenna plugs in there already! They are near the ladder in the first pic!


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

shudaman said:


> Nice space
> But confused are you from oz?


Looks like an air con unit in there too


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

p1tse said:


> Looks like an air con unit in there too


Yep. It gets fired up this time of year too. Too bloody hot here to detail...


----------

